# how to view dividend distributions for questrade?



## joncnca (Jul 12, 2009)

is there a transaction history that i can access somewhere that lists all the distributions that were paid in an RRSP and TFSA account? i imagine it'd be similar for a non reg account?

i logged into the penson site, but it reports a different value for equity, than what's indicated as combined balance in the questrader platform...is this concerning? also, i can't figure out how to view distribution history through the penson site, if that's how you're supposed to do it.

any help?

thanks!


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

Select the "My accounts" tab at the top

Then select "Account activity"

The select the account you want from the drop down menu.

Then select dividends from the drop down menu.

Then select your date range.


----------

